# Perth Sunday 12th Nov



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

OK. Let's go for a paddle and hopefully come home with some fish. Having just got over here recently so I don't really have much of an idea on where to go - happy for suggestions.

So far I've been out off:
Woodman Point (between Freo and Rockingham) with some luck;
Point Perron (Rockingham) with bugger all luck; and
Out of Ocean Reef in shitty weather with no luck.

I wouldn't mind trying some river fishing if anyone's up for it (maybe Mandurah) but am happy to give pretty much anywhere a go. Also happy to go for a fish Saturday arvo but I have to get some stuff done while the shops are open :wink:

Let me know if you're keen.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Im in for a fish ..Im tempted for the Shoalwater Bay area (Penguin Island) But anywhere will do ..The only thing that may be against us will be Mother Nature ...But im In


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Gold!

I have no idea where that is but I'm guessing it's down near Rockingham somewhere. I'll figure it out.

Shall we make it for the morning? Are you an early starter?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Short notice but verrry tempting :roll: . I shall have to ponder on this matter tonight & tomorrow morning :? .


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Great to see the WA/Perth contingent moving. Looking forward to getting back over there, come February.

Yakabe.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Do your best Yak .The more the merrier ....Hope it happens ..


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Checked the weather forecast at http://www.weatherzone.com.au/marine/state.jsp?state=WA & winds not looking promising enough for me to do the long drive to Perth & risk conditions not being comfortable enough to get out. Later this month hopefully


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

If it's going to mean more people can come I'm happy to go in a river...?


----------



## Matt74 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi all
Just fininshed moving house and am only a 2 min drive to penguin island now.

When your ready for a paddle, let me know!

Matt


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Good work Matt. Be great to have you along


----------

